# getaktet oder gerichtet?



## swisscrane (29 Oktober 2010)

Was ist besser als Steuerspannungsversorgung?
24VDC Spannungsversorgungen Universal gataktet sind in der Regel günstiger als Gleichgerichtete Spannungsversorgungen mit gleicher leistung.
Sind die Getakteten Geräte anfällig?
Die Verwendung beläuft sich lediglich als Steuerstromkreis für Schützen Relais und so weiter.


----------



## Oberchefe (29 Oktober 2010)

Getaktet bedeutet normalerweise besserer Wirkungsgrad, billiger (weil weniger Kupfer/Eisen), konstantere Spannung, kaum NF-Brumm, oft kurzschlußfest. Nachteile: bedingt durch die hohe Schaltfrequenz versagen die Elkos nach ein paar Jahren (je nach Qualität der Dinger und dem Design der Netzteile früher oder später). Zudem gibt's am Ausgang eher HF-Störungen.


----------



## o.s.t. (29 Oktober 2010)

Ich würde meinen, nach 25+ Jahren Reifezeit sind haben die Schaltnetzteile ihre Kinderkrankheiten abgelegt und sind absolut industrietauglich geworden. 
o.s.t.


----------



## Ludewig (30 Oktober 2010)

Ich setze Schaltnetzteile seit etwa 1995 ein. Wir hatten noch keinen bekannten Ausfall. 
Unsere Schränke hängen in unbeheizten Räumen, daher muss die Schaltschrankheizung größer dimensioniert werden, dafür braucht man meist keinen Lüfter.

Einschränkungen habe ich nur beim Einsatz von Langwellen-RFID (um 130kHz) , dort wird allgemein abgeraten, da die Störfrequenzen zu nah an der Nutzfrequenz liegen. Und das bedeutet meist tierische Abwärmeprobleme.


----------



## Oberchefe (31 Oktober 2010)

> Ich würde meinen, nach 25+ Jahren Reifezeit sind haben die  Schaltnetzteile ihre Kinderkrankheiten abgelegt und sind absolut  industrietauglich geworden.



Herzlich willkommen in der Realität.
Ich habe bereits genügend Ausfälle miterleben dürfen, auch (oder vor allem?) von Sitops. Die Garantiezeit überleben sie sicherlich problemlos, aber wenn es mal in Richtung 10 Jahre geht...
Hängt natürlich von der Auslastung und der Temperatur ab. Leider ist häufig kein Platz für einen ordentlichen Schaltschrank und kein Geld für eine Klimaanlage. Die Elkos sind mit Sicherheit nicht besser als in den Consumergeräten (auch wenn die Industrie gerne was anderes behauptet), und da sind sie sie ja auch in allen Geräten ein Problem, egal ob Videorekorder, TV, Sat-Receiver, PC, LCD-Monitor....


----------



## swisscrane (1 November 2010)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen in der Realität.
> Ich habe bereits genügend Ausfälle miterleben dürfen, auch (oder vor allem?) von Sitops. Die Garantiezeit überleben sie sicherlich problemlos, aber wenn es mal in Richtung 10 Jahre geht...
> Hängt natürlich von der Auslastung und der Temperatur ab. Leider ist häufig kein Platz für einen ordentlichen Schaltschrank und kein Geld für eine Klimaanlage. Die Elkos sind mit Sicherheit nicht besser als in den Consumergeräten (auch wenn die Industrie gerne was anderes behauptet), und da sind sie sie ja auch in allen Geräten ein Problem, egal ob Videorekorder, TV, Sat-Receiver, PC, LCD-Monitor....


Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten und Meinungen.
Leider muss ich mich selbst Oberchefe anschliessen. 
Wir hatten bereits einen Ausfall eines Sitops, dachte jedoch es sei ein Einzelfall. 
Es war in den letzten 10 Jahren jedoch das einzige.
Bin mir nicht sicher was optimaler ist.


----------



## o.s.t. (1 November 2010)

naja, auch ein Linearnetzteil kann mal in 10 Jahren mal in die "ewigen Jagdgründe" gehen. Das jetzt nur der Switching-Technik zuzuschreiben, finde ich etwas sehr gewagt. Und wenn es um Zuverlässigkeit geht, dann ist Überdimensionierung angesagt, sowohl bei der einen als auch bei der anderen Technik. Denn kühle Komponenten helfen beiden Technologien...

von gegen 1000 Sitops (3-ph / 20A) mussten wir in den letzten 10 Jahren max. 2-3 Stück ersetzen - nix aussergewöhnliches (50-70% Auslastung)

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## winnman (8 November 2010)

*Schaltnetzteil*

Wir setzen weit mehr als 12 Jahren Schaltnetzteile ein, bis auf 2-3 hatten wir noch nie Probleme, auch unter erhöhten Temperaturen


----------



## Bär1971 (27 November 2010)

Auch ich bin ein Freund der Sitops. Kein bekannter Ausfall bisher. 

Und abgesehen davon sind doch 10 Jahre eine beträchtliche Gerätelaufzeit finde ich. Wenn so ein Teil für 50-60 EUR nach 10 Jahren mal kaputt geht..... Nix lebt für die Ewigkeit.... Ich hab schon Travonetzgeräte nach 3 Monaten rauchen und brummen sehen. Ich denke es ist wie mit Allem: Es gibt überall "Montagsgeräte"


----------



## Blockmove (27 November 2010)

Bär1971 schrieb:


> Auch ich bin ein Freund der Sitops. Kein bekannter Ausfall bisher.
> 
> Und abgesehen davon sind doch 10 Jahre eine beträchtliche Gerätelaufzeit finde ich. Wenn so ein Teil für 50-60 EUR nach 10 Jahren mal kaputt geht..... Nix lebt für die Ewigkeit.... Ich hab schon Travonetzgeräte nach 3 Monaten rauchen und brummen sehen. Ich denke es ist wie mit Allem: Es gibt überall "Montagsgeräte"



10 Jahre und 50-60Euro? Ich weiss ja nicht was ihr für Anlagen baut ...
Die allermeisten unserer Anlagen laufen deutlich länger und ein 3phasiges Netzteil mit 20A kostet auch mehr als 60€.

Bislang haben wir auch Sitop benutzt, suchen aber gerade nach Alternativen.
Unsere Langzeit-Erfahrungen mit Sitop sind gemischt.
Generell kann man sagen, dass Schaltnetzteile im Fehlerfall teilweise recht ekelhafte Fehlerbilder zeigen. Angefangen von Schwingungen, die irgendwelche Bauelemente stören bis hin zu sporadischen "Abstürzen". Die Fehlersuche gestaltet sich manchmal nicht einfach.
Hier sind Gleichrichter-Netzteile deutlich "pflegeleichter". Bei einem Kranen würde ich vielleicht eher ein Gleichrichter-Netzteil verwenden.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Bär1971 (27 November 2010)

@Blockmove, ich meinte mit 10 Jahren als eine beträchtliche Gerätelaufzeit nicht die vorraussichtliche Nutzungsdauer der Maschine.


Und dennoch bin ich der Ansicht, das wenn nach 10 Jahren mal das ein oder andere Bauteil aussteigt, das durchaus legitim ist. 10 Jahre sind einfach eine sehr lange Zeit, vor allem wenn man berücksichtigt, dass viele der heutigen Maschinen im 3-Schichtbetrieb durchackern...

Man wird bei jedem Lieferanten gemischte Langzeiterfahrungen machen. Man steckt einfach nicht dahinter wie welche Serie gefertigt wurde und aus welcher Serie du dann letztendlich beliefert wirst.

Ich bin seit über 20 Jahren im Geschäft (huch oh jeh, bin ich doch schon so alt geworden???) und habe die gleichen (guten) Erfahrungen sowohl mit Travonetzgeräte der Fa. Murr als auch mit den Sitops von Siemens gemacht. Da ich früher auch mitunter Service für verschiedene Firmen gemacht habe, bin ich mit vielen unterschiedlichen Maschinen konfrontiert worden (von Uralt bis ganz Neu).
Ich habe bisher erst ein einziges Netzgerät austauschen müssen (Und das war ein ganz altes Schaltnetzteil von Murr).

Ich denke das man sich hier wegen der Haltbarkeit einfach keine Gedanken machen sollte. Die Dinger sind wenn sie richtig ausgelegt werden einfach fast nicht kleinzukriegen. Sowohl als Travo- wie auch als Schaltnetzteil.

Was vielleicht aber sicherlich ein frühes Aussteigen der Netzteile abwehrt, ist der Einsatz von Selektivitätsmodulen zur Absicherung und Aufteilung der Steuerstromkreise.

Ach ja, kleiner Tipp am Rande: Wer immer noch Steuerstromkreise mit LS-Automaten verteilt/absichert sollte sich mal Gedanken drüber machen, ob ein 0,14mm²-Sensor/Aktordrähtchen den Kurzschlussstrom führen kann, oder einfach nur ganz heimlich still und leise abraucht.... Nun ja, offenes Feuer ist ja Abends beim Grillen ganz nett, aber in ner Maschine? 

Sorry, Thema verfehlt, habe mich aber durch die Benennung des Selektivitätsmodules wieder erinnert. Muste ich einfach mal loswerden. Man sieht doch so einiges wenn man rumkommt...


----------



## Ludewig (27 November 2010)

Wenn ich auch bisher kein einziges Schaltnetzteil in unseren Anlagen (zum größten Teil von Frei und deren Labelern) wegen Alterung oder Verschleiß austauschen musste, so frage ich mich mittlerweile schon, ob man bzw. in welchen zeitlichen Dimensionen man solche Stromversorgungen prophylaktisch austauschen sollte. Unsere Anlagen im Wasserbau haben typische Laufzeiten von 20 bis 30 Jahren, dann steht in der Regel eine Generalüberholung ins Haus. 
Ich tendiere aus purer Vorsicht dazu, die Netzteile nach 15 Betriebsjahren zu tauschen. Wie geht ihr mit so etwas um?


----------



## MSB (28 November 2010)

Ludewig schrieb:


> Unsere Anlagen im Wasserbau haben typische Laufzeiten von 20 bis 30 Jahren, dann steht in der Regel eine Generalüberholung ins Haus.
> Ich tendiere aus purer Vorsicht dazu, die Netzteile nach 15 Betriebsjahren zu tauschen. Wie geht ihr mit so etwas um?



Gegenfrage:
Was willst du hören?
Warum tauscht du nur das Netzteil?
Nach 15+ Jahren ist sicher nicht nur das Netzteil gealtert, da wären dann noch FU's,
div. Netzteile in Trennverstärkern, MIDs, CPU-Intern, EA-Modul Intern, nicht zuletzt haben die Schütze in 15 Jahren auch 
schon ne Menge mitgemacht ...

Kurzum, auf die Art argumentiert schmeißt du nach deinen 15 Jahren die komplette E-Technik gen Jordan,
und da wären sicherlich "kritischere" Bauteile dabei als nur Netzteile.

Im Allgemeinen halte ich es eigentlich mit der Devise, das solche Sachen entweder im ersten Jahr oder quasi nie von selbst kaputt werden.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Blockmove (28 November 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Im Allgemeinen halte ich es eigentlich mit der Devise, das solche Sachen entweder im ersten Jahr oder quasi nie von selbst kaputt werden.



Genau das stimmt bei Netzteilen nicht.
Es wurde hier schon das Problem der Alterung von Elkos angesprochen.
Und das ist bei Schaltnetzteilen, FU und Servoverstärkern (und auch PC-Motherboards) das Hauptthema.
Wir haben mittlerweile schon einige Netzteile nach ca. 5-8 Jahren rausgeworfen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Ludewig (28 November 2010)

Mein grundsätzliches Thema ist die Empfehlung an den Kunden, wann ich etwas tausche, schon in der Betriebsanleitung.

Früher haben wir z.B. empfohlen, alle Schütze nach 5 Jahren zu tauschen. Mittlerweile wissen wir, dass hier 10 Jahre bei unseren Anlagen reichen. Das heißt, wir haben für viele Standardbauteile unserer Anlagen  allgemeine Mutmaßungen in den Jahren durch eigene Erfahrungen ersetzen können. Bei den Schaltnetzteilen haben wir diese Erfahrungen mangels echtem Ausfall bisher nicht. 

Bei einem im Normalbetrieb zu unter 50% ausgelasteten Schaltnetzteil gehen wir daher im Augenblick von einer Lebenserwartung von >= 15 Jahren aus.  

Unsere Kunden sind es teilweise gewohnt, dass Bauteile auch schon 'mal 50 Jahre halten. Auch die Abschreibung einer solchen Anlage liegt eher bei 25 Jahren als bei 5. Daher ist es in unserer Branche wichtiger, auch längerfristige Empfehlungen zu geben.


----------



## winnman (28 November 2010)

Ein Schaltnetzteil ist auch nicht so teuer, dass man sich bei so einer Anlage nicht eins auf Ersatz liegen lassen kann, wenns ordentlich gelagert wird sollte sich eigentlich keine grosse Alterung am SNT einstellen, also nach 5 Jahren eins auf Reserve, das liegt wahrscheinlich auch in 10 Jahren noch unbenutzt rum, wenns gebraucht wird auch kein Schaden.

Unsere Anlagen laufen zum kleinen Teil auch in den Arabischen Emiraten mit Temp >50°, haben dort auch Ersatznetzteile liegen, wurden aber nie gebraucht, (aber das Ersatzteillager ist abgebrannt, war ein gutes Geschäft alle E-Teile neu zu verkaufen  )


----------



## MSB (28 November 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Genau das stimmt bei Netzteilen nicht.
> Es wurde hier schon das Problem der Alterung von Elkos angesprochen.
> Und das ist bei Schaltnetzteilen, FU und Servoverstärkern (und auch PC-Motherboards) das Hauptthema.
> Wir mittlerweile schon einige Netzteile nach ca. 5-8 Jahren rausgeworfen.



Das will ich grundsätzlich noch nicht mal widersprechen, ich wollte mit meiner Aussage eher das Thema darauf lenken:

Wo fängt man an, und wo hört man auf?

Die Nennlebensdauer von Industrieelektronik ist so ~10 Jahre, daher die Frage, wie viele Anlagen aus den 90ern
täglich ihren Dienst tun, aber theoretisch im Sinne der vorbeugenden Instandhaltung wenigstens schon 2x komplett retrogefittet hätten werden müssen.

Also wenn man schon eine solche Überlegung anstellt, dann wenigstens konsequent.

Die andere Sache ist die:
Ein Netzteil ist so ein 08/15 Bauteil, das ich das im Falle eines Ausfalls ohnehin binnen einer Stunde tauschen kann,
weil irgendwas liegt da immer irgendwo rum ...

Die Wasserversorgungsbranche ist übrigens die einzige Branche, in der wir noch konsequent auf konventionelle Netzteile setzen,
hier aber weniger wg. einem fiktiven Ausfall, sondern eher wg. der Tatsache, das ein Trafo-Netzteil durch Überspannung nicht tot zu kriegen ist.
(Wenigstens erst um Welten später als ein vergleichbares SNT)

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Blockmove (28 November 2010)

winnman schrieb:


> Ein Schaltnetzteil ist auch nicht so teuer, dass man sich bei so einer Anlage nicht eins auf Ersatz liegen lassen kann, wenns ordentlich gelagert wird sollte sich eigentlich keine grosse Alterung am SNT einstellen, also nach 5 Jahren eins auf Reserve, das liegt wahrscheinlich auch in 10 Jahren noch unbenutzt rum, wenns gebraucht wird auch kein Schaden.



Es gibt von Siemens eine Empfehlung, wie man NC-Einspeisemodule und -Kondensatormodule nach langer Lagerung in Betrieb nehmen soll. Grund hierfür sind chemische Alterungsprozesse in den Elkos. Nicht alles lässt sich problemlos dauerhaft lagern.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## winnman (29 November 2010)

gerade im Bereich Wasserversorgung haben wir in den letzten 10 Jahren konsequent auf SITOP mit DC USV Modulen umgestellt meist dezentrale Anlagen mit 15A USV Modul und div Batterien (Nasse Pb, Bleigel) bis ca. 50Ah.

Sind da mind 30 kleine Anlagen seit mehr als 10 Jahren damit im Einsatz, keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## winnman (29 November 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Es gibt von Siemens eine Empfehlung, wie man NC-Einspeisemodule und -Kondensatormodule nach langer Lagerung in Betrieb nehmen soll. Grund hierfür sind chemische Alterungsprozesse in den Elkos. Nicht alles lässt sich problemlos dauerhaft lagern.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter


 

Hast du da nen kongreten link dazu? würde mich stark interessieren.

Bis jetz läuft das bei uns so:
Irgend ein halbwegs passendes Ersatznetzteil gesucht, anstatt des Defekten eingebaut (sind meist "analoge"), eingeschaltet, fertig

Danke im Vorraus Winnman


----------



## Blockmove (30 November 2010)

winnman schrieb:


> Hast du da nen kongreten link dazu? würde mich stark interessieren.


 
Hab ich mir leider nicht in meine Linksammlung gelegt, da das Vorgehen realitätsfremd war. Inbetriebnahme sollte an einem Regeltrafo mit reduzierter Spannung erfolgen. Die Spannung sollte dann innerhalb von 30min hochgefahren werden.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## MSB (30 November 2010)

Hier ein Link von BigS für FU's:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/1960441

Es stelle sich natürlich die Frage, wer von den Gerätschaften her, in der Lage ist dieses Prozedere durchzuführen ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Markus (1 Dezember 2010)

winnman schrieb:


> Hast du da nen kongreten link dazu? würde mich stark interessieren.
> 
> Bis jetz läuft das bei uns so:
> Irgend ein halbwegs passendes Ersatznetzteil gesucht, anstatt des Defekten eingebaut (sind meist "analoge"), eingeschaltet, fertig
> ...


 

"formieren" heißt das zauberwort! hier noch was ausm forum:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=19624&highlight=formieren


----------

